# First mozzarella cheese smoke



## cab2g (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, I mean WOW. It's so much better than store bought! I recently bought an AMNPS for cold smoking and I fired it up for a test on Easter weekend. I am very satisfied with the results! I probably got lucky, but I only left the cheese out to mellow overnight and it tasted amazing. The pitmaster's choice pellets smell amazing too and you have to use so few to impart such a rich smoke flavor. I went through about 1/2 a row for a 2 hour smoke. The cheese didn't look smoked, but it sure smelled it and tasted it.













684A1529-s.jpg



__ cab2g
__ Apr 6, 2015






I totally wish I had smoked more. But then again, It'd probably be all eaten up by now too!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 6, 2015)

Congrats.  Be sure to always let the cheese sit in the fridge overnight unwrapped.  Then you can vacuum seal it and let it set back in the fridge for 2+ weeks before gobbling it down, unless I'm too late typing this......


----------



## cab2g (Apr 6, 2015)

I was worried about it tasting like an ash tray since it only mellowed overnight. However, I think I got lucky because I kept the smoke on the shorter side and there was plenty of oxygen and the smoke stayed thin and blue the whole time. In my case it was delicious the next day. It is all gone now though. I didn't even get a chance to photograph the final product because I was out in the garden and my wife cut it up and served it to our guests on crostini with prosciutto and rubbed garlic. It was truly amazing.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 14, 2015)

C2G, You better get another batch going soon !


----------

